# My TSH is 32.8



## Christinals (Sep 9, 2010)

Hey everyone. It's been a while since I've been here.

My thyroid was removed a couple years or so ago. My TSH has just come back at 32.8. It jumped from 7.4 (still high) to 32.8 in six months. I have gained 30lbs since the surgery. My doctor continues to raise my levo. I just went from 125 to 150. Anyone have any thoughts. I feel absolutely dead. I'm always hungry and tired. Any thoughts? How long will it take to get those numbers up again?

Hope everyone is doing well.

Christi


----------



## SuzieSocialWorker (Jul 9, 2013)

Has anything changed? New medications or change in your routine (eating with levothyroxine, taking other meds)? Taking any PPI or other antacids? Taking a lot of calcium?

I wasn't absorbing Synthroid due to taking a boatload of Calcium so I switched to Tirosint and it worked. Also, 125 is not that much for some people. I'm on 150 plus 5mcg liothyronine, also had a TT, and still need to be bumped up.

My TSH went from 23 to 11 in one month when I switched from 125 Synthroid to 137 Tirosint, and seem to feel the bump kick in about every 4 weeks. Hang in there!


----------



## Christinals (Sep 9, 2010)

Nothing new has changed. I take my meds first thing in the morning on an empty stomach. I'm sure I will get this figured out. I'm just very tired. 

It's good to know that you felt a difference within 4 weeks. I'm hoping that is the case here. I take my calcium at night. what is liothyronine? I haven't heard of that?


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Are you testing free t4 and free t3?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Understanding the Thyroid: Why You Should Check Your Free T3
http://breakingmuscle.com/health-medicine/understanding-thyroid-why-you-should-check-your-free-t3
(Copy and paste into your browser)

http://www.stopthethyroidmadness.com/free-t3/
(Copy and paste into your browser)

It would be a very good idea to get your FREE T3 tested. I suspect you are not converting T4 well. I am providing information for you.

And..................if this is the case; it will do no good to keep on raising your Thyroxine. This is a common problem for some of us but not all who have had thyroid ablation.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Hopefully your doctor isn't just looking at TSH, but Free T3 and Free T4 (like joplin said). It may be that levo isn't working for you anymore and you need a T3 medication as well (that's what liothyronine or Cytomel is), but we really can't tell without those Free numbers.


----------



## Christinals (Sep 9, 2010)

My t4 was on the low end. I will get those numbers. Thank you. Thank you.


----------

